# Free Psychic Pet Therapy!



## Freya Taylor (Jun 10, 2009)

Hi,

I work for a television production company and we are currently looking for cute and adorable pets to be featured in the new series of Derek Acorah. We are particuarly interested in hearing from rabbits, guinea pigs, rodents and baby animals so if you are the proud owner of one then we would love to hear from you!

Please see the advert for the show below,

Do you have a problem pet? Have you ever wondered what your pet is
thinking?

Internationally renowned psychic medium Derek Acorah is inviting owners
and their problem pets to appear on his new TV series on SKY REAL LIVES
(channel 243).

Using his psychic abilities, Derek will be able to offer pet therapy to
your troubled pet.

If you'd like to appear on the show with your pet, then email us at:

[email protected]


----------

